# dokonce / třeba



## MasterPolish

Ahoj! Připadá mi, že je nějaký jemný (?) rozdíl mezi *dokonce *a *třeba*, jenom mám obtíže rozpitvat, co jde a co nejde říct.

Podle Přiručky (myslím tomu jen tento význam):
*třeba*: vyjadřuje zdůraznění, stupňování; i I 3, ba i, dokonce: půjde na ten film t. třikrát; ne den, t. celý týden nepřijde do práce; ať to stojí t. tisícovku!

*dokonce *přísl. vyjadřuje stupňování; nadto, docela, ba i (ani): dřív mládež nesměla d. ani svobodně sportovat; zná dobře onen jazyk, d. z něho i překládá; rozl. od do konce

Možné je použit v uvédených příkladech použit obě slova?

_půjde na ten film *třeba/dokonce* třikrát_
_ne den, *třeba/dokonce* celý týden nepřijde do práce_
_ať to stojí *třeba/dokonce* tisícovku!_
_dřív mládež nesměla *dokonce/třeba* ani svobodně sportovat_
_zná dobře onen jazyk, *dokonce/třeba* z něho i překládá_


----------



## bibax

Naprosto nezaměnitelná slova.

_půjde na ten film *dokonce* třikrát - je to jisté, již má koupeny tři lístky
půjde na ten film *třeba* třikrát - když bude chtít, je už takový blázen do filmů tohoto druhu

ne den, *dokonce* celý týden nepřijde do práce - je to jisté, naplánoval si týdenní dovolenou
ne den, *třeba* celý týden nepřijde do práce - je to flákač, bulač, nemakačenko, když se opije, tak ho hned tak v práci neuvidíme, je nejisté kdy přijde
_
Další 3 věty by se asi musely přeformulovat.

_zná dobře onen jazyk, *dokonce* z něho i překládá - jistota
možná onen jazyk dobře zná, *třeba* z něho i překládá - možnost
_



_
_


----------



## MasterPolish

Wow! To prostě skvěle vyjádření! V polštině obě slovíčka se stejně překládá a dokonce bym ne pomyslel, že rozlišení je v stupňu jistoty!
Poníženě děkuju!


----------



## jazyk

Podle toho, co slyším kolem sebe, _třeba _se většinou podobá spíš výrazu _na przykład _a _dokonce _zase slovu _nawet_.

Můžeme jít dnes třeba do kina. - Kino je jen jedna z možností, ale můžeme jít také do nákupního centra, na výstavu, do divadla...

On mluví dokonce čínsky. - Kromě jiných jazyků, které ovládá, mluví také čínsky, což je překvapivé.


----------



## MasterPolish

Ríkám si, jestli w těchto příkladach nejde spíš o polysemie aniž o rozlišení.
V každem případě jsou w SSČ vyjemanovaná jako synonyma. Je to trošku zamotané…
Děkuju za tvůj diskusní příspěvek


----------



## bibax

Za synonyma bych _dokonce_ a _třeba_ nepovažoval.

X mluví čínsky - to je prosté konstatování, tvrzení; ve výrokové logice výroková formule;

X mluví dokonce čínsky - příslovce _dokonce_ zde vyjadřuje určité překvapení, neboť málokdo umí čínsky (kromě Číňanů, samozřejmě) a současně sděluje, že X mluví pravděpodobně i (mnoha) jinými jazyky;

X mluví třeba čínsky. = ... například čínsky;

Třeba X mluví čínsky (?) - to je spíše otázka s nadějí, že X umí čínsky; další možností je, že X právě mluví, ale nesrozumitelně, nikdo mu nerozumí; zde je _"třeba"_ ekvivalentní s _"možná", "je možné, že"_;
Třeba to nikomu neřekl. = Možná to nikomu neřekl.

X může mluvit třeba čínsky - a) umí to, tudíž bude-li chtít nebo bude-li to zapotřebí, bude mluvit čínsky; b) může, přesto mu to nebude nic platné (i kdyby to uměl, což nejspíš neumí); c) je to povoleno, nikdo mu to nemůže zakázat (nikdo si ale nemyslí, že by to X uměl); etc.

Dám si třeba vodku. - pro mne za mne, na tom nezáleží, nalij mi, co máš;
Přines třeba rohlíky. - je to jedno, hlavně něco přines;


----------



## MasterPolish

Zdá se mi však, že v těch příkladech, o kteréch jsme říkali na záčatku, *dokonce *stejně jako *třeba *jde přeložit jako ang. _even _a pol. _nawet_.
_půjde na ten film *třeba* třikrát _– moje (chabá, ale pořád) intuice mi říka, že „například“ tutaj vůbec nefunguje, přinejmenším ze stylistického hlediska.


----------



## bibax

*dokonce* je jasné: angl. *even* a pol. *nawet*;
*třeba* je obtížně přeložitelné, skoro pokaždé má jiný význam ;

_půjde na ten film *třeba* třikrát _– _„například“_ tutaj opravdu nefunguje, zde bych jako rovnocennou náhradu použil klidně příslovce *klidně* (když jsem byl malý, říkalo se také *"klíďo píďo"*);

_půjde na ten film *klidně (i)* třikrát
ne den, *klidně (i)* celý týden nepřijde do práce_

To jsme si ale moc nepomohli, příslovce *klidně* má normálně jiný význam (lež klidně!) .


----------



## MasterPolish

Právě obě pužití slova „klidně“ mají víc smyslu (to stejně funguje v polštině)


----------

